# Rooftopping - Pripyat



## UrbanX (Jun 15, 2011)

I start the day waking up in Chernobyl with an awful hangover from drinking with the guards into the small hours. What better way to blast it out than some rooftopping, Pripyat stylee. 







It’s actually illegal to enter any of the buildings in Pripyat, although I’ve never known anyone to go, and not get in. 
We choose the tallest building in Prypiat (16 Storeys) and make our way in. 





We start climbing, and the guide explains to me that we can go to the top floor, but we mustn’t be seen, and that the roof is out of bounds. We arrive slightly out of breath at the 16th floor and enter a flat through a funky padded door: 





I make my way onto the balcony and despite all instincts, I look down: 





Then I look up…The view is awesome: 





Duga 3 in the distance: 





Building opposite: 





Nothing prepares you to take in that much abandonment. 
I probably spend around 12 hours a week looking for abandoned buildings - Here, I have 13,800 abandoned dwellings laid out before me. 





The iconic chimney of Reactor 4, looms ominously on the horizon, some 5Km away: 




















I pose for some shots on a small projecting balcony, and my guide seems to be getting nervous. Although everyone knows everyone goes in the buildings, he’s not keen for me to be spotted. 
The whole time he stands close to a utility cupboard which is emanating daylight, it’s blatantly the way to the roof...





“Is time to go now” he calls. “Oh OK” I call back, pretending to photograph another padded door. 





He tuts as I make yet more adjustments to my camera and he starts to head back down, assuming I’m following him…

I make a sprint past where he was standing seconds ago, and rapidly, yet very carefully climb the last ladder stage out onto the roof. 
Although it’s only 20ft higher than where I just was the view is 360 degrees. 





Nearly ever night for the last decade I’ve dreamt of being in a group of the last few survivors on Earth. 
I strive on a daily basis to get a feel of what it would be like, mainly through urbex. 
Never has it felt as real as this: standing several hundred feet up, with abandonment as far as the eye can see, at least 25Km in each direction. 






I notice a telegraph pole near the edge, and realise I could be even higher than where I am now. 
I leap up onto the pole and cling on, taking in the vast landscape beneath me. 






A gust of wind lurches the pole forward, making a grinding noise in it’s fittings. 
Not wanting to take the quick way down, nor wanting to be spotted by my guide (who must nearly be at the ground by now) I take a minute to chill by the edge. 






I make my way in, and rush down the stairs. Taking half-staircases with one leap. 
I catch up with my guide just as he’s nearing the ground floor. We look at the books once again and the residents directory. 










We leave the building and I look back up the roof with a massive grin…


----------



## KingLewis92 (Jun 15, 2011)

If Its Illegal To Enter Any Of Them, Why Do They Do Tours? 
And That First Shot Is Amazing!
I All Ways View Your Pictures With Such Envy, There Allways Amazing!


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 15, 2011)

KingLewis92 said:


> If Its Illegal To Enter Any Of Them, Why Do They Do Tours?
> And That First Shot Is Amazing!
> I All Ways View Your Pictures With Such Envy, There Allways Amazing!



It's also illigal to make a CD-R to put in your car, or photocopy an OS map, or tear a stamp... 

In all seriousness my guide does reckon it will be properly forbidden to enter buildings in Pripyat within 5 years, and it will be enforced. The buildings are deterioriating badly, I think it'd only take a couple of tourist injuries to get certian building put off limits.

Aww cheers for the compliments  There is still better out there yet to come


----------



## tommo (Jun 16, 2011)

great views and it looks like u had some really good weather to go with it


----------



## klempner69 (Jun 16, 2011)

Those roof top views are spot on..didnt realise you could see the Russian "Eye" from Pripyat either.


----------



## night crawler (Jun 16, 2011)

Awsome stuff photo ten is the one I like best but the panoramas do take your breath away.


----------



## Em_Ux (Jun 16, 2011)

Really fantastic shots! I haden't realised how tall the buildings really are!

It must of been an amazing experience.

Do you know why they padded the doors?


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 16, 2011)

Em_Ux said:


> Really fantastic shots! I haden't realised how tall the buildings really are!
> 
> It must of been an amazing experience.
> 
> Do you know why they padded the doors?



I think it was just for fashion / decoration, but must have had some acoustic advantage. Although must have been quiet when someone knocks for you!


----------



## Curious Dragon (Jun 16, 2011)

What an absolutely amazing set of pictures!

Pripyat is always portrayed as such a depressing place that has nothing but sadness and regret and yet you mange to capture it looking so bright and almost promising. It leaves you thinking that maybe one day children will play there again (although I know that many generations will not get to see this pass).

UrbanX... these images are all a credit to you, thank you for posting up pictures that show this tragic area in a new, shining light.

Oh, and I adore those padded doors, so luxurious.


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow, Cheers for the compliments! Really encouraging. 
Pripyat was way more overgrown than even last year, it's like someone has built a city in the middle of the forest. The place is definitely alive!


----------



## Acebikerchick (Jun 16, 2011)

WOW thts all I can say.......just wow.....


----------



## King Al (Jun 19, 2011)

More super pics there UrbanX!!! amazing stuff


----------



## Derelict-UK (Jun 19, 2011)

I love the one with the ferris wheel in, a different view of that is nice to see.

I bet this is costing you a small fortune!!


----------



## audi-adam (Jun 19, 2011)

one word ..... EPIC !!


----------



## Acebikerchick (Jun 19, 2011)

Derelict-UK said:


> I love the one with the ferris wheel in, a different view of that is nice to see.
> 
> I bet this is costing you a small fortune!!



I so agree Derelict. have looked at these pics so many times and still get a shiver up my spine when that photo graces my screen....


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow! Cheers for the comments guys & gals! I'm going to show the kindergarten Cheburasaka next, I just want it to be my 1,000th post! 
Was an awesome trip, I'd def recommend staying in the zone you see so much more!


----------



## nickso (Jul 25, 2011)

Some of those high rises are really looking dodgy, the roof on the one next to ours was all over the place. Did your block have open lift shafts too? that freaked me out when i turned a corner and was right in front of an open lift shaft some 10 stories up.

Wonder why your guide was so nervous about letting you up on the roof? Ours said it was OK as long as we were not spotted but it was unlikely as we were in the furthest corner from the gate at the top of Lenin Prospect. 

Our guide said go anywhere but underground or in any of the areas that are known to have high radiation, he said if we kill ourselves doing anything silly it's our fault. 

Your posts are making me jealous.....I want to go back!


----------

